# Taking a Canon 7D for a Mud Run...



## replay0 (May 6, 2012)

Figured you folks might get a giggle out of this, or a shiver. Friend decided to photograph us participating in a mud run. He ended up participating in the mud run, with the camera. This was the end result. 

Mud Run with Canon 7D / 24-70L


----------

